# FAMILIA LIMEÑA EN 1944



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

EFRACO said:


> Uno de los medicos el que esta desinfectando se apellidaba Casafranca a mi me vio de chibolo ni me acuerdo, en otro video la monja que dirige a las enfermeras se llamaba Madre Cristophores era Alemana murio en 1992 y una enfermera en el comedor del hospital Obrero apellidaba Francia mi vieja fue enfermera tambien conocio al radiologo de la pelicula los conocio a finales de los cincuentas cuando la escuela de enfermeras funcionaba en el hospital hasta que todos los que salen en la filmacion se retiraron en los sesentas casi todos ya murieron.


Ah, pero supongo que los jóvenes en los videos de ésta familia deben estar vivos.


----------



## f_obregon (Feb 3, 2007)

*Nombre de la familia sobre video de 1944*

Acabo de ingresar a este Foro donde veo que ha agradado el Video sobre Una Familia Limeña, colocado en mi blog pospost. Como dato adicional hice la siguiene actualización en mi blog sobre el tema. 
"Gracias a Susana Bedoya confirmé que la familia, en la cual se basa el documental, es la familia Graña Garland. El padre, Francisco Graña fue un eminente médico de la sociedad limeña en la primera mitad del siglo XX.
La casa donde se filmó el documental se encuentra ubicada en el cruce de la Avenida Salaverry y Jirón Mariátegui, en Jesús María y actualmente está en remodelación. Entre las escenas filmadas a los hijos podemos distingir a Francisco Graña Garland, presidente del directorio del diario "La Prensa" y quien fuera asesinado por desconocidos en Enero de 1947, en uno de los episodios dramáticos de la historia peruana del siglo XX. También figura Rosa "Mocha" Graña Garland conocida diseñadora y su hermano Alejandro Graña Garland, recordado por su aporte a la afición taurina en Perú. Mocha Graña es quien baila la marinera limeña al final del documental".
Tambien hay otro video sobre Lima en 1927, en el blog, el cual pueden ver en http://pospost.blogspot.com/2007/01/otro-vdeo-indito-sobre-lima-en-los-aos.html
Gracias por sus comentarios. Estoy en busqueda de un video filmado por el mismo director de los anteriores en 1945, en ciudades del interior del Perú y en Machu Picchu. Ya lo tengo ubicado en un archivo filmico de EE.UU, ojalá logre conseguir una copia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bienvenido al foro! Realmente me fascina el material histórico que nos muestras. Muchas gracias por brindarnos esa información sobre la familia en el video. 

Creo haber pasado por la residencia, luce muy familiar. En general esa zona de Jesús María conserva su añeja prestancia.

Saludos y bienvenido nuevamente.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me pregunto si la familia aún vive ahí.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

La cara del medico la habia visto en alguna publicacion de la epoca, Mocha Graña estaba joven y era bonita, yo justo decia que esa es la Av, Salaverry y la casa me parecia conocida, esos eucaliptos estan desde que tengo uso de razon yo vivi a la vuelta de esa casa, ojala no los talen, una vez quisieron hacerlo.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Alejandro Graña creo que murio aplastado por una roca en la costa verde cuando pasaba con su auto por alli hace como diez años, los Graña son de la high life limeña,pitucazos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pucha....por qué lima se volvió chicha?!?!?! ahora hasta pasan miniseries de reggeaton..


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Ayer pase por la casa de la familia de la filmacion parece que no ha cambiado por fuera, solo quedan tres casas residencias de esa epoca en esa cuadra hacia la Av. Salaverry, han construido edificios en todo ese frente el ultimo en acabados tiene como 16 o 17 pisos, esa casa la hiban a demoler para hacer un grifo pero los vecinos protestaron, ojala la conserven.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> pucha....por qué lima se volvió chicha?!?!?! ahora hasta pasan miniseries de reggeaton..


:bash: :bash: :bash:


----------

